# Small Brisket Flat



## smokingaces (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey guys. I have a brisket flat I picked up for a smoke on Sunday. It weighs just over 5.5 pounds before trimming he fat cap. Any suggestions on the smoke. I'm worried about he meat being dry as a result of the small size and not spending enough time in the heat. Thanks everyone


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2016)

I always smoke brisket flats in a pan sitting in their own juice, along with a can of French onion soup.

You could also use beef broth.

I also place the trimmed fat on a rack above the brisket so it drips on the meat as it renders out.

Never had a dry one yet! This photo is a point & flat that I smoked in the same pan.

But this shows you how I set it up.













8-18-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 3, 2016






Here is a sliced shot of the flat, I made burnt ends with the point.













8-18-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 3, 2016






You can see it's not dry.

Hope this helps,

Al


----------



## smokingaces (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Al. Didn't think about saving the fat then reusing it. I'll post Q view pics when I start tomorrow morning


----------



## smokingaces (Sep 4, 2016)

Brisket has been on for 4 hours and I'm stalled at 148. No worries about cooking to fast here anymore


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2016)

smokingaces said:


> Brisket has been on for 4 hours and I'm stalled at 148. No worries about cooking to fast here anymore


That's normal, just hang in there.

Al


----------



## smokingaces (Sep 4, 2016)

Should I wait till 160 to foil it or foil it now with some beef broth?


----------



## drewhanbe (Sep 4, 2016)

How long has it been on? What kind of smoker? Stick burner? Charcoal? Possible to over smoke.


----------



## drewhanbe (Sep 4, 2016)

My bad I just saw 4 hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2016)

smokingaces said:


> Should I wait till 160 to foil it or foil it now with some beef broth?


I would wait, unless your in a hurry.

Al


----------



## smokingaces (Sep 5, 2016)

drewhanbe said:


> How long has it been on? What kind of smoker? Stick burner? Charcoal? Possible to over smoke.



Well I started drinking beer waiting for e meat to finish and the alcohol made me forget to take pictures. Anyways I'm using charcoal on a WSM. I was smoking a 5  pound brisket a 6 pound pork butt and I threw in a rack of spareribs. I stalled out at 1:50 on both the pork shoulder and brisket for almost 2 hours. I think I had  too much meat on the smoker so I put the pork shoulder into the oven and kept the brisket on the smoker. I foil both the meats and the brisket hit 195 at 4:30. So the brisket  Took approximately 8 1/2 hours.  I'm not sure why the meat took so long and my only explanation is that I might have had too much meat in the smoker? Can that make a difference in my cook time?


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes, the amount of meat can make a difference, but if you're keeping your temps up, not so much.
That's not too long a time to cook a 5 or 6 lb brisket.


----------



## smokingaces (Sep 5, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Yes, the amount of meat can make a difference, but if you're keeping your temps up, not so much.
> That's not too long a time to cook a 5 or 6 lb brisket.



The temp was hovering from 220 to 225 then I turned it up to 235-240 to finish it up once the pork was removed. I've seen people say they smoke their briskets at different temps.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 6, 2016)

smokingaces said:


> The temp was hovering from 220 to 225 then I turned it up to 235-240 to finish it up once the pork was removed. I've seen people say they smoke their briskets at different temps.


I cook them anywhere from 240 to 280, depending on where the smoker is happy that day. I read about a winning competition guy who cooks at well over 300. Brisket is very forgiving [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------

